# Xingyiquan’s inevitable return -  Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2016)

Xingyiquan’s inevitable return - from the blog


----------



## Buka (Sep 30, 2016)

We are a complex species. Long time Martial Artists maybe even more so. I often wonder if our feelings on the arts are sometimes based on growth, change, whim or mood.

Maybe we're just cranky old men.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2016)

Buka said:


> We are a complex species. Long time Martial Artists maybe even more so. I often wonder if our feelings on the arts are sometimes based on growth, change, whim or mood.
> 
> Maybe we're just cranky old men.



I vote cranky old men...although I prefer cantankerous geezer myself


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 30, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> I vote cranky old men...although I prefer cantankerous geezer myself


Or just a Heroic Cynical Curmudgeon.

Emphasis on Heroic.  Big time.  And Curmudgeon.  Oh hell, Cynical too!


----------

